# Ищу/куплю Weltmeister Supita S4



## maestrojan (12 Ноя 2015)

Может кто из Форумчан наших продает оный девайс?


----------



## zet10 (12 Ноя 2015)

Есть такое дело,цена 100 тыс.руб.,состояние нового инструмента. Правда не понимаю зачем он Вам если у Вас "Сопрани-Артист6"...


----------

